# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) موضوع متجدد آخر أخبار سرفر  Doulci للمطور المغربي يحيى الملاس

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*   
آخر أخبار سرفر  Doulci للمطور المغربي يحيى الملاس*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] وصديقه أكوا القاطن في هولندة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
نبدأ على بركة الله 
آخر خبر  أنه يمكن تجاوز صفحة الايكلاود icloud بدون برنامج الايتونز    
ملاحظة
الموضوع مفتوح للنقاش والاسئلة والله ولي التوفيق*

----------


## امير الصمت

*تم القضاء على ايفون 4s وجارى التجربة على على 5 هواتف اخرين
 ولكن للأسف السيرفر لا يعمل الان..*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*هذا فيديوا من الفريق يوضح طريقة العمل بشكل رائع   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

ينصح عدم تحديث برنامج الايتونز به تم غلق التغرة التي من خلالها يتم تجاوز صفحة الايكلاود

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

والفريق يعمل على برمجة أداة بديلة عن الايتونز

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*قام الفريق بتنزيل الاداة الخاصة بالايكلاود وهي 
تعمل على نظام الماك في انتظار صدور نسخة خاصة بالويندوز
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## omar has

سوف يطلق الفريق الاداه عماااااا قريب لمن يعلم معلومات اكثر فل يكتب

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> سوف يطلق الفريق الاداه عماااااا قريب لمن يعلم معلومات اكثر فل يكتب

 *نعم صحيح وهذه صورة الاداة على جهاز الماك *

----------


## salinas

شكرآ اخي رشيد

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> شكرآ اخي رشيد

 لا شكر على واجب اخي محمد بارك الله فيك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الفريق يعمل بشكل مكثف على سيرفر Doulci الجديد
لحل مشكل ال sim واعادة التشغيل على صفحة الايكلاود
وقد صرحوا ان السرفر القديم سيعمل يومي 14-15 يونيو  *

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*Doulci Activator Software  * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMcmKozjLno#t=59

----------


## salinas

بارك الله فيك  اخي

----------

